# Protective Gear (Demon United in particular)



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

i have the older demon setups
the full jacket. and the older d30 gull pants.
my son has thier newest vest

they are well.built and comfortable. the d30 and newer stuff being much better on fit and comfort. i wont ride without it, and my son competes he also always rides with protectiob

they usually will clear out older models at begining of summer. 

i would recommend them highly


jsil said:


> I'm getting older and while riding the last fifteen years I have sprained a wrist, separated a shoulder, seriously bruised my knee, smashed my tailbone and, most recently, busted a rib a rib riding. Every time I injure something I pick up some protective gear for it (wrist guards, azzpadz, knee pads etc.). I'm considering just going for full armor and calling it a day. Demon makes some great protective gear but it's pricey and not many reviews out there. I was hoping someone has tried their stuff (specifically the X-Connect pants and top) and had some input.
> 
> https://demonsnow.com/store/X-Connect-Men-Pants
> https://demonsnow.com/store/X-Connect-Men-Top
> ...


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks I ended up picking up the X-Connect top and pants.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

jsil said:


> Thanks I ended up picking up the X-Connect top and pants.


I'd love to hear your experience wearing these full-body armors. What temperature do you usually ride in? I'm worried / curious about bulkiness & how hot they make you.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

They may be warm in spring conditions but I haven't ridden in those yet. Normal conditions so far this season in Utah are 20s to high 30s. They are a tad less warm than my default base layer (Airblaster Ninja Suit) and while they do add a little weight and bulk, they are very flexible and much more comfortable than I expected. I imagine that after a while it will be like riding with my helmet or driving without my seatbelt. It will just feel weird and unsafe without them.

The back protection is BEEFY and while I've never hurt my back snowboarding, I'm pretty sure that I won't have to worry about that now. The only protective gear I need to wear now other than the X-Connect top and bottom are wrist guards (Demon Flexmeter single sided) and a helmet. Pretty much everything is protected now except my face and my chest although there is an optional chest protector you can buy for the X-Connect top if you so desire.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

jsil said:


> They may be warm in spring conditions but I haven't ridden in those yet. Normal conditions so far this season in Utah are 20s to high 30s. They are a tad less warm than my default base layer (Airblaster Ninja Suit) and while they do add a little weight and bulk, they are very flexible and much more comfortable than I expected. I imagine that after a while it will be like riding with my helmet or driving without my seatbelt. It will just feel weird and unsafe without them.
> 
> The back protection is BEEFY and while I've never hurt my back snowboarding, I'm pretty sure that I won't have to worry about that now. The only protective gear I need to wear now other than the X-Connect top and bottom are wrist guards (Demon Flexmeter single sided) and a helmet. Pretty much everything is protected now except my face and my chest although there is an optional chest protector you can buy for the X-Connect top if you so desire.


Great. I found myself wanting protection mostly in park, which I ride during spring. But by then the temperature has become pretty hot...


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Great. I found myself wanting protection mostly in park, which I ride during spring. But by then the temperature has become pretty hot...


With a shell over the pants and a light hoodie with a half or full zip to cool down, I bet you'd be fine. May be a little warm but I'd rather be a little warm than a little hurt. Honestly the main issue that I can see is that you'll have to wash them more often and they are hand wash and hang dry only.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Was hoping to wear machine-washable base layers down beneath  What terrain/type of riding do you do that you need full protection?


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

I've separated a shoulder and busted a rib on blues just catching stupid edges in bad conditions. None of my big injuries have even been on blacks or big mountain so I'd rather just be protected everywhere.


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

I also have the x-connect top and shorts. They are machine washable as long as you remove the protective pads which is easy enough to do. They work great but they could be designed better. The velcro sticks to anything and it damaged the top's sleeves and bottom. I removed the forearms velcro because it's useless to me. All it does is cut off circulation and destroy the fabric. I also removed the abdomen/rib honeycomb plates/pads. They don't provide much protection and sometimes are uncomfortable while sitting down. Demon says they should be worn on top of your base layer but i run kinda hot and i had issues with sweating (in sub zero temperatures) and with dye from the top staining the shirt underneath.
Flexibility is good. As far as protection goes they work well. Haven't had any issues (i had lumbar S5-L1 surgery) but i haven't had serious falls either. I hope I never have to test them in worse accidents. 
Anyone ever heard of the D3O losing its properties after 3 years or so? I read it somewhere but I'm not sure if it has been confirmed or not.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Update after using these for half of last season. In a word, fantastic. Walked away from some crashes that would have left me damaged otherwise. The only issue is that your mobility is a tad less, but not enough to impede riding just not as comfortable as without. Highly recommend.


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

I have the Demon D30 impact shorts, and the Pro series knee and elbow pads. Excellent, highly recommended. I'm a beginner/improver and fall over a lot, especially since I use a camber board. These, together with my Dakine wrist guards have saved me a lot.


----------



## Temee (Mar 22, 2015)

karansaraf said:


> I have the Demon D30 impact shorts, and the Pro series knee and elbow pads. Excellent, highly recommended. I'm a beginner/improver and fall over a lot, especially since I use a camber board. These, together with my Dakine wrist guards have saved me a lot.


What about the top piece? Also Demon? Apart Demon do you have any other brand been use can compare with? I consider Xion and Demon both very similar except the price and the short that Demon seems to have more buff, hard to decide


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

I don't have any top/torso/spine protection as I don't do any park/rails/box/jump stuff (I'm beginner/intermediate) so no need for me really. Demon is the only one I've tried, I managed to buy all the gear in the end of season sales so it wasn't full price. Sorry I can't help with that, though I can full recommend the Demon products I use, and I expect that they will last me many years, so I believe it's a worthy investment.


----------



## Temee (Mar 22, 2015)

karansaraf said:


> I don't have any top/torso/spine protection as I don't do any park/rails/box/jump stuff (I'm beginner/intermediate) so no need for me really. Demon is the only one I've tried, I managed to buy all the gear in the end of season sales so it wasn't full price. Sorry I can't help with that, though I can full recommend the Demon products I use, and I expect that they will last me many years, so I believe it's a worthy investment.


Thank you for the quick reply, I'm the same level as you and going to Canada in January, since going abroad, I figure want to be fully protected, coz will be a pain in the buff if any injures in another country, I guess will just have to research more on both  Thanks again


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Temee said:


> Thank you for the quick reply, I'm the same level as you and going to Canada in January, since going abroad, I figure want to be fully protected, coz will be a pain in the buff if any injures in another country, I guess will just have to research more on both  Thanks again


If you want full protection, you want a helmet, wrist guards, and Demon X-Connect top and pants. I ended up with the shorts and not long pants (with integrated kneepad) because I'm a 30" inseam and the pants were just too long (so the knee pads were too low). If you're a 32" inseam or above I bet they would be fine.

As for wrist guards, Demon Flexmeter single sided are the best I've ever found, but you may need a glove/mitten size one up from what you normally wear.


----------

